# NameSilo finds buyer as debt payments loom



## jaydub__ (Dec 3, 2020)

https://domainnamewire.com/2020/12/02/namesilo-finds-buyer-as-debt-payments-loom/


----------



## MapleDots__ (Dec 3, 2020)

That cannot be good news, so unfortunate that namesilo keeps getting tossed to new ownership.

At this rate it is only a question of time before we see this headline...

*NameSilo now a GoDaddy company*


----------



## MapleDots__ (Dec 3, 2020)

> Buyer beware, as for new Top-Level Domains, they are stuffed with $1 registrations. It’s interesting how Epik and Dynadot, also NamePros sponsors are stacked heavy with .TOP and .XYZ domains particularly too.
> 
> NameSilo Registrations:
> 
> ...


----------



## MapleDots__ (Dec 3, 2020)

The source for the above is from the comments section at:
https://domainnamewire.com/2020/12/02/namesilo-finds-buyer-as-debt-payments-loom/

If the statistics from *Lifesavings.online* are correct then NameSilo could be in a lot of trouble and they probably will not be able to pay their bills and acquisition costs moving forward.


----------



## jaydub__ (Dec 3, 2020)

Thought it was interesting as almost all of my non .ca names are there.
I really like doing business with them but I have to admit this got my spidey senses tingling. Not ready to move out but something to be aware of.


----------



## Nafti (Dec 3, 2020)

Time to make the switch over to epik Jaydub for your non .ca’s.  You may get a good price if you have a lot of them.


----------



## domains (Dec 3, 2020)

I just learned about NameSilo, didn't know they were in Vancouver, or that they are a publicly traded company.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Dec 3, 2020)

Nafti said:
			
		

> Time to make the switch over to epik Jaydub for your non .ca’s.  You may get a good price if you have a lot of them.



Not until they have a real Canadian presence and charge in CAD - thank you


----------



## jaydub__ (Dec 3, 2020)

Just not a big fan of epik at this time [notify]Nafti[/notify]
On another forum if you dare to say anything negative about them or say anything negative about Rob, even if true, an army of their followers swarm.


----------



## Domains101 (Dec 4, 2020)

> Just to clarify the situation here – NameSilo LLC, the company being sold, is selling the business to a new holder. The previous holder that owned NameSilo LLC had the debt on its books and that debt has nothing to do with NameSilo LLC. There is no debt concern as the debt is not on NameSilo LLC, the company being sold.
> 
> In terms of future operations, our entire team will continue with the new owner and there will be no change in staff. If anything, we will have access to more resources and be able to grow our team further.
> 
> ...


----------



## Domains101 (Dec 4, 2020)

Get it from the horses mouth

https://www.namesilo.com/domain_count.php


----------



## FM__ (Dec 4, 2020)

Wonder how this will affect the stock and/or if the stock will then be detached from the public company again... Still confused on that.

[notify]Domains101[/notify], what's the source of the quoted text?


----------



## Domains101 (Dec 4, 2020)

FM said:
			
		

> Wonder how this will affect the stock and/or if the stock will then be detached from the public company again... Still confused on that.
> 
> @Domains101, what's the source of the quoted text?



The comment section from the link in the first post


----------

